# Electrical and Plumbing in Same Stud Bay?



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

No issues, this is done all the time.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Yup. I agree w/ Jim.


----------



## timcurtin (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys .

Do you think it would be wise to at least change the receptacles in the bedroom behind the shower to GFCI? I'm thinking at a minimum the one that is directly below the left showerhead. I'm less concerned about the one higher up on the wall that I am plugging the TV in as if that shower head drips it will miss the outlet box as it is not in direct alignment.

Thoughts?

Tim


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

A) What will GFI protecting the receptacles on the other wall do?

B) What danger do you think exists by having the wiring and pipes in the same bay?


----------



## timcurtin (Dec 6, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> A) What will GFI protecting the receptacles on the other wall do?
> 
> B) What danger do you think exists by having the wiring and pipes in the same bay?


A. if water drips from the shower head and gets into the receptacle box, it would immediately trip the circuit

B. if there is a leak and water finds its way to the receptacle is it possible to be electrocuted? I don't think so, but my wife wants me to ask. She doesn't believe anything I say it seems.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

timcurtin said:


> A. if water drips from the shower head and gets into the receptacle box, it would immediately trip the circuit


Completely 100% false.




timcurtin said:


> B. if there is a leak and water finds its way to the receptacle is it possible to be electrocuted? I don't think so, but my wife wants me to ask. She doesn't believe anything I say it seems.


Not at all likely if the electric is installed properly.

Sure, water and electricity don't mix, but it is NOT the instant death, jump out and bite you, scenario most think it is.


If some scared folks realized the typical water/electricity relationship in a average home they'd never move in. :laughing:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Petey's 100% right. This should not be a concern, nor is it a code violation. GFCI protecting those receptacles on the other side of the wall won't accomplish anything. If you're concerned about dripping/leaking in the future, use some sheet metal or wood to create a barrier between the two systems (if it makes you feel better). 

I would not have any concerns about this setup. :no:


----------



## timcurtin (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the validation. I showed my wife your responses and she feels much better now and I even think she feels a little bad she doubted me.

Tim


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

timcurtin said:


> Thanks for the validation. I showed my wife your responses and she feels much better now and I even think she feels a little bad she doubted me.
> 
> Tim


Is she going to let you live it down that you told the whole world she didn't beleive you???:whistling2:


----------

